# Hypothyroidism extremely high TSH vertigo



## Butterfly111 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello - I was just diagnosed 2 weeks ago with Hashimoto's hypothyroidism. I am dizzy and lightheaded all the time when I move. If I lay still I am ok. I cannot stand for long periods because it feels like I am going to pass out or fall forward. Doctor says it's all related to hypothyroid. My T4 level was 0.6 and my TSH was 48.4. She did also say I was severely hypothyroid and that if I was 70 I'd be in a coma. I am 44. Been on Synthroid 100 for 2 wks and had this dizziness before starting. Well I just can't stand this feeling and basically can't do anything. Has anyone had this and how long before it goes away? Thank you 
Heidi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

It's a good thing you are started on Synthroid and this usually takes about 8 to 10 weeks to build up in your system.

Somewhere along the line you need an ultra-sound of your thyroid. And if you can, get a FREE T3 test and a Ferritin test.

Info above

And hang in there; you will feel better.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed you need an ultrasound and that free t3 test.

But, just to ease any concerns you may have..my TSH was at 71 before my RAI treatment and then six week later it was 121. I don't advise voluntarily going for those numbers  but I wasn't near being in a coma. I was dizzy and it is not fun.


----------



## Butterfly111 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you Andros and Joplin for getting back to me. My T3 was 2.3. I do have to get ultrasound just haven't felt well enough to do it. Thanks Andros for the suggestion on the ferritin test, I have never heard of that. I have had anemia in the past, so took a few iron pills and I do feel a little better. Also thanks for the articles. I have never been this dizzy/lightheaded before. How long Joplin before your dizziness subsided do you remember? Thanks for sharing your test results it does make me feel better knowing other high TSH levels. Wow yours were high in those tests!!! Are they in normal range now? Thanks again


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Um, let's see...

I was only on 50 mcgs of synthroid immediately after my total thyroidectomy (which is what caused the really high TSH). My endo bumped me up to 100 in early November. And that got my TSH down to the mid-40s. Four weeks later, we then went up to 112 and I think it was shortly after I started that dose that the dizziness subsided. It took a while. My endo was a little concerned about getting that TSH down too rapidly, so there's a little bit of a balancing act.

And, yes, my numbers are in range now, although it took about eight months for all numbers to "look" normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay; make sure it is the FREE T3 test; not the Total 3. FREE T3 is the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.

Hugs,


----------



## Butterfly111 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Joplin for the breakdown, so yes while I'm waiting for Synthroid to take effect, I have to keep in mind that I won't feel all better until the optimum level has been reached for me. I won't know if the 100 needs adjusting until next lab work-up. Did you ever experience hyper symptoms when they were trying to regulate you? Again thanks for your time and sharing. Glad you are feeling better!!


----------



## Butterfly111 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Andros it was Free T3 tested. It's interesting to learn from you that free means unbound, so it's able to circulate and do it's job. Makes sense.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh goodness, yes. Every bump in medication meant a week or two of sweating, heart palps, and diarrhea.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ditto here. It usually takes my body a week to adjust to any increases and I feel hyper that entire time until it eases off.


----------



## Butterfly111 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh boy thank you sounds scary.


----------

